# Fritz WLAN Stick N funktioniert nicht unter Windows 10



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute, ich hab seit gestern Windows 10 64Bit Home installiert (Version 1909).
Und ich kriege leider meinen (ziemlich alten) Fritz wlan Stick N einfach nicht ans laufen.

habe schon alle möglichen Treiber ausprobiert. Habe mittlerweile die avm Software ans laufen gekriegt, kann dort aber nichts anklicken, also auch kein wlan Netzwerk auswählen.

In den Netzwerkverbindungen von Windows wird Wlan angezeigt und auch der wlan Stick N. Jedoch steht dort das Rote Kreuz und „nicht verbunden“. 

Hat jemand and noch eine Idee oder muss ich mir einen neuen Stick kaufen.....

Beste Grüße


----------



## Corn696 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fritz wlan Stick N funktioniert nicht unter Windows 10*

Eigentlich müsste es beta Treiber dafür geben. Benutze den Stick selber noch unter win10

Aber irgendwie finde ich die nicht mehr. 

Fritz Software braucht man nicht. Einfach über Windows Netzwerk verbinden.

Edit: Habe den Treiber aber noch auf meiner Platte gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. musst du den Stick im Gerätemanager nochmal entfernen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fritz wlan Stick N funktioniert nicht unter Windows 10*

Vielen Dank! Es hat funktioniert!!


----------



## Neutrin (16. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe das selbe Problem. PC auf Windows 10 aktualisiert und der Fritz Box WLAN Stick N V2 funktioniert nicht mehr. 
Deine Beta Treiber habe ich bereits versucht. Die automatisch installierten Treiber habe ich im Gerätemanager vorher deinstalliert... 
Danach den PC neu gestartet, die Beta Treiber wie im readme beschrieben installiert. Es stand auch da Installation war erfolgreich. Dann den Stick eingesteckt und es passierte wieder nichts. 
Es hat automatisch den Stick im Gerätemanager unter Netzwerkadapter wieder angezeigt und es funktioniert weiter nicht... 
Hab ich den Beta Treiber richtig installiert? Im readme stand es so aber da stand das er für Windows 8 ist. 
Woran kann der scheiß noch scheitern? 
Habe den PC auch schon per LAN an Router gebracht und dann den Stick rangssteckt in der Hoffnung er lädt automatisch was runter. 
An meinen anderen Laptop wo noch Windows 7 drauf ist, hat er automatisch die richtigen Treiber für den Stick runtergeladen (also der Laptop verbindet sich von allein mit WLAN, da wird kein Stick benötigt aber wollte wissen ob er die richtigen Treiber dann automatisch zieht und das hat er gemacht auf dem alten Laptop) 

Auf jedenfall weiß ich nicht weiter und Windows 10 schlägt mir pausenlos in die Fresse....&#55357;&#56871;


----------



## Nesara2012 (8. Januar 2021)

@Corn696

Ein Riesen Dankeschön an dich!! Durch diesen Tipp hast du meinen Tag und mein Leben gerettet!! Ich war KOMPLETT am verzweifeln, weil sogar die offizielle Seite von AVM scheinbar ihr Produkt aufgegeben hatte!!

Du bist der Retter in der Not!!

Ich habe mich extra hier im Forum registriert, um dir meine absolute Dankbarkeit auszudrücken!

Gut, dass es noch Leute wie dich gibt !! 


Gruß
Nesara


----------



## EATON (31. Januar 2021)

Super!!!!Endlich geht das Drecksteil!!!DANKE


----------



## smith3000 (31. Januar 2021)

@Corn696

...vielen Dank... toller Service deinerseits, das mit denTreibern im Anhang...hat super funktioniert!!!  
War schon drauf und dran mit einen neuen Wlan-Stick zu kaufen...


----------



## Oldzak (3. Mai 2021)

@
Corn696​Herzlichen Dank.
Mein alter Stick geht unter Win 10 so wieder vielen vielen dank


----------



## Bluefire (8. Juni 2021)

Für die die Probleme mit dem Stick haben. Falls wer wie ich den Treiber über den Gerätemanager installiert hat und der Stick danach nicht erkannt wurde (da Bluescreen etc). Einfach den Stick nochmal samt Treiber über den Geräte Manager deinstallieren und nur die .Inf Datei aus dem oben genannten Beta Treiber über Rechtsklick "installieren".


----------



## PercyV99 (6. Januar 2022)

Hi habe das selbe Problem allerdings funktioniert dein Tipp da auch nicht...


----------



## uwe17a (Sonntag um 22:56)

Prima. endlich läuft der Stick wieder. Danke


----------

